# PoodleBeguiled and TPOO owners!



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Nifty - not to go too far off topic, but how do you like My Pet Carnivore? I've been thinking about ordering from them because I'm having trouble finding green tripe. I'm also thinking about giving Hans more raw in his diet...right now he eats Ziwipeak ( the dry stuff and the canned) with the occasional raw meal thrown in, especially when my mom butchers chickens. The canned Ziwipeak is so expensive that I though about replacing the canned portion with raw.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Firestorm, I am very pleased with the raw food I buy from My Pet Carnivore. It is literally the next best thing to getting my own organic meats and whole animals and grinding them coarsely myself (which I am not qualified to do ). The grinds are raw, coarse, whole animal (in other words, meat, bone and organ - the whole animal - I often see bits and pieces in there from the whole animal). It is frozen and arrives frozen in plastic tubs. Excellent quality. No additives of any sort. Carefully sourced from small local farms - no grain fed mass produced animals. 

I enthusiastically recommend them. Customer service is very responsive, too.

P.S. Their main sources seem to be from Michigan independent suppliers. Also fish from native tribal sources who fish in the great lakes. I've been really pleased with everything.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you nifty for this thread and all of you. Out of town, on ferry, phone typing sucks. Be back today later.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

nifty said:


> I was cutting a raw beef trachea in half for Dulcie this morning to give her with her breakfast and I had a great idea!
> 
> PoodleBeguiled and a few other TPOO parents who are feeding raw have extra challenges with portions and getting enough bone for teeth health along with enough actual raw meat etc for overall nutritional needs.
> 
> ...



That trachea sounds like a great idea. I haven't come across any though. I don't like those packaged things in pet stores. But if there were such a thing as a fresh one...yes, the trachea has those cartilaginous rings that I would think would be great. Something else that my dogs love a lot is duck and chicken feet...also lots of glucosamine apparently. I just need to add some meat to those and other bones that don't have enough meat. Thighs are too much bone by the time I cut away some of the meat, which would be too much meat if I fed the whole thigh. So, I've sort of stopped using thighs. I have poultry sheers which work really well for cutting chicken up. 

So, my problem with tiny dogs isn't getting too little bone. It's getting too much. lol. I have to cut things in smaller pieces to make 10% and that's a little spooky in case they would choke. But it's enough to scrape their teeth I think. Feeding larger bones every few days to even the ratio out over all, (as I did before) doesn't work as well for their digestion I've discovered. If I aim for approximately 80/10/10 ratio each meal, it works better for them. 

So, it's all a balancing act I guess until things get to be all figured out. 

Thanks for the trachea idea. I'm sure my little ones would like that. I think I'll take a look again at MPC website. I did once upon a time. I'll go again when I get a chance. Thanks so much.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, I wound up ordering some trachea from Hare Today, Gone Tomorrow because I also needed some more tripe and some beef. The tripe also comes with some spleen attached, as it's right there next to the stomach. And I like having some more variety, even with the organ meat. When I went on MY Pet Carnivore to compare, I discovered that they only have ground tripe, not whole chunks, (except for a whole meal mixture) which I prefer over ground. So luckily, they also had the trachea which should make for some fun gnawing time. Thanks for the idea of trying the trachea! I bet my dogs will love 'em.


----------

